# Anubis and Java Fern



## ChelsRaeLynn (Aug 3, 2015)

So I have two questions, one regarding Anubis Hastfolia and Java fern
1. I have an Anubis hasfolia that has taken off and I want to put some of it in another tank, but I don't wanna by another plant. Is there a way to "trim" my existing plant and introduce into the other tank?
2. So I have some java fern, too much for the piece of driftwood that is it going on. Is it possible for it to attach to this ornament from Petsmart?http://www.petsmart.com/fish/ornaments/top-fin-balines-lantern-aquarium-ornament-zid36-17681/cat-36-catid-300071?var_id=36-17681&_t=pfm%3Dcategory


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

> 1. I have an Anubis hasfolia that has taken off and I want to put some of it in another tank, but I don't wanna by another plant. Is there a way to "trim" my existing plant and introduce into the other tank?


*HOW TO CUT ANUBIAS, 2 from 1 Species Sunday, How To ...

**How to propagate Java fern, Bolbitus, Anubias - YouTube*


*Anubias hastifolia (on a rock) - YouTube*


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Wow Hastifoia? How big is you tank? Because that anubias sp. gets *BIG*. (according to the anubias wiki a good 20" tall (excluding the roots).
The links provided by nickau are very helpful for fist time cutting. I trim with a utility blade. I would like to add if you make the new piece have a very short rhizome it will take a bit longer to get back to growing as fast as the original piece pre-cut . How long is the rhizome now? I'd recommend giving cut pieces at least 2" length (more is always better) of rhizome. This has been my experience with keeping anubias at least-super short rhizomes (less than 1/2") take a lot longer to grow than a 2"+ rhizome.

Java fern can be tied down to decor rock or wood. With time its roots will latch onto what its tied to. So yes it can be put on the ornament. I will say to be careful with those little Japanese beta ornaments: someone I know had those in a tank with their betta, it managed to get its head stuck in the small hole and died overnight. It might have been the taller tower pieces but just wanted to give the warning. You could actually stuff the rhizome of the java fern int the hole of that ornament to block it so the betta can't get in there if you wanted.


----------



## ChelsRaeLynn (Aug 3, 2015)

Wow. I didn't know that about the anubias. It's in a 5.5 but compared to the size it can grow, it's tiny so I'll wait to cut it. And I missed typed. I meant Java moss. Not Java fern (I already have that anchored to my larger driftwood piece in another tank


----------

